# are wide dips a good chest builder?



## spike (Sep 2, 2004)

ive suffered a rotator cuff injury and due to this cannot do bench anymore ,so ive do a lot of dips .do you think i can build a ok chest with these?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2004)

I would think that dips would put more strain on your shoulders than any pressing movement.


----------



## txjames (Sep 2, 2004)

I had a couple of should injuries and found that dumbbell presses worked best for me.  Of course, I've heard others say the opposite.

I was curious about the dips though.  My gym has a dip station where the handles are adjustable for close or wide grip dips.  Which is better for chest?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 2, 2004)

try doing standard push ups
when i hurt my rotator, those didnt seem to bother it much

and its still fuqed up but, so a lot of times it will hurt from say
throwing a base ball or somethng
and incline really hurts

stay away from anything on incline


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2004)

try doing some decline db presses...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2004)

You can certainly build up your chest using dips, but I foresee continued rotator cuff problems that way.  Try bench press with absolutely strict form.  It should take the strain off your shoulders.


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 2, 2004)

I always liked dips, luckily Ive never had shoulder problems. Maybe one day a week i'll throw in some sets of dips. I think strict form dips are a great upper body equalizer. If you somehow cheat with one side during a lift exercise its seems harder to do with dips. But nothing beats the standard barbell lifts for gaining mass.....take care...............Rich


----------



## spike (Sep 3, 2004)

its funny but i can do dips with no pain at all from my rotator cuff ,but as soon as i hit the bench my shoulder hurts


----------



## spike (Sep 3, 2004)

txjames said:
			
		

> I had a couple of should injuries and found that dumbbell presses worked best for me.  Of course, I've heard others say the opposite.
> 
> I was curious about the dips though.  My gym has a dip station where the handles are adjustable for close or wide grip dips.  Which is better for chest?


wide grip dips are for the chest


----------



## cmason2004 (Sep 3, 2004)

It seems I remember seeing something about dips, and for chest, you're supposed to lean a little forward? in other words, you body won't be perpendicular to the floor. Is this true?


----------



## spike (Sep 3, 2004)

cmason2004 said:
			
		

> It seems I remember seeing something about dips, and for chest, you're supposed to lean a little forward? in other words, you body won't be perpendicular to the floor. Is this true?


yes thats right wide grip and lean forward


----------



## Habib (Sep 3, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I always liked dips, luckily Ive never had shoulder problems. Maybe one day a week i'll throw in some sets of dips. I think strict form dips are a great upper body equalizer. If you somehow cheat with one side during a lift exercise its seems harder to do with dips. But nothing beats the standard barbell lifts for gaining mass.....take care...............Rich



It varies from person to person. BB bench does absolutely nothing for my chest, whereas leaning-forward dips are doing wonderful things for my chest and my tris.


----------

